# Adding Linux to easyboot



## SIFE (Nov 28, 2010)

Is it possible to add Linux to FreeBSD easy boot, I tried to add FreeBSD to Grub but its looks like a long time change I have to do to my hard disk cause this message:

```
Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS.
```
The solution is:
http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18


----------

